# Howdy To All! Just Brought Home Our New Baby!



## Captain Jack's Crew (Jul 12, 2008)

I first off want to thank all the forum members here! Know it or not, you were instrumental in our decision to buy an Outback! So after much research and lurking the forums we brought home a new 2008 Outback 30QBHSLE! Wow, what a camper! We are dying to get out and trek across the country. I am interested in hearing from anyone that has a similar model, so I can see how good a deal I got. Researching the invoice was not easy. MSRP was $22,665 reduced after much haggling to $15,453 and OTD with tax, tag, title, anti sway, load distribution, ball receiver and brake controller installed $16,678. I think it was a awesome deal, they had 4 identical units, so that helped. But I could be wrong, let me know what ya'll think!


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Welcome!!!
















Sounds like you got a good deal! You will love it! Please post pictures when you can. Yes, there is a LOT of good information on this site, as well as good people!


----------



## Captain Jack's Crew (Jul 12, 2008)

here's a few pics


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Sounds like a good deal to me, too. Beautiful trailer, too. You'll have a great time in that one!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

VERY nice TT!!!









WELCOME!!! to Outbackers!!!

MaeJae


----------



## Morgueman (Dec 3, 2006)

Sounds like an unbelievable deal to me. I remember paying 19+ for my 25RSS and thought I got a steal. Great negotiating! Enjoy being an Outbacker!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

and Congrats! 
Beautiful Outback and great price too


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

I think it sounds like a great price too! Nice looking camper!


----------



## Wolfpackers (May 31, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers !! Glad you found us before purchasing, wish I had !

I did find info before purchasing that 70% of MSRP is a good deal for both parties, so think you came out pretty good on yours.

Did you buy from Sonny's in Duncan, SC ? That's where I bought ours and they were easy to deal with.

Happy Camping,
Brent


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers!!!

Great camper, GREAT price, *AWESOME* tow vehicle







(right down to the perfect color!!!)...and a Nikonian to boot!!!!

* WOW!!! It's about time you got here!!!*


----------



## Captain Jack's Crew (Jul 12, 2008)

Wolfpackers said:


> Welcome to Outbackers !! Glad you found us before purchasing, wish I had !
> 
> I did find info before purchasing that 70% of MSRP is a good deal for both parties, so think you came out pretty good on yours.
> 
> ...


Sure did, we had narrowed it down between them and two other dealer, one in TN and one in NY, but neither of them came close to the price (thank goodness) I didn't want to drive that far on the first pull. I was shooting for 60%, but that just wasn't going to happen. All in all it was what we wanted and a fair price.


----------



## Captain Jack's Crew (Jul 12, 2008)

wolfwood said:


> Welcome to Outbackers!!!
> 
> Great camper, GREAT price, *AWESOME* tow vehicle
> 
> ...


Thanks, we read some of your post relating to towing, although we already had the Tundra, it did factor in on what we were told it would pull and what people are pulling. I have only pulled a pop-up with it before ( never knew it was there ) But I sure can tell this one's there! But, cruising down the interstate she pulled and handled like a champ, on the back roads, she did great, but my nerves over the width were shot, guess it gets better in time.

Photography is a love of ours too. I have the D300 with the 18-70mm and a 70-200mf2.8 vr, SB800 Etc... The wife has a D50 and a few goodies.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

I think that was an AWESOME deal, and the floorplan is almost the exact same as the 31RQSLE. Having been the owner of a 31RQS, I'm ABSOLUTELY SURE that you will love camping in your "baby"!!








Darlene


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

Captain Jack said:


> here's a few pics


The only thing I see missing are your OUTBACKER.COM stickers.









Bob


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

campfirenut said:


> The only thing I see missing are your OUTBACKER.COM stickers.


And the outdoor cooktop









Must be because of the LE version...


----------



## Captain Jack's Crew (Jul 12, 2008)

I ordered the stickers last night!!!

And yes it's missing the outdoor stove, outdoor speakers and one step







why? I don't know LOL! All are no big deal for the price I paid. I have on my mod list outdoor speakers stored in the two pass through storage areas and we wanted the outdoor grill vs stove, so big deal there. And I'm building a larger step platform with outdoor carpet.


----------



## Wolfpackers (May 31, 2007)

Since you are so close, you need to reserve your site for the SE Outbackers Fall Rally near Gatlinburg, TN.









We have a great time and would love to meet you/family.

I'll edit this with the link to the rally thread, not that you couldn't find it, but trying to be helpful.

Brent

Edit: here is the link to the rally thread.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Welocme to the forum and congrats on your new trailer.

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## advancedtel (May 7, 2008)

skippershe said:


> The only thing I see missing are your OUTBACKER.COM stickers.


And the outdoor cooktop









Must be because of the LE version...
[/quote]

Maybe the outdoor kitchen only comes standard on the Sydney package?


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

That's a nice trailer. If I didn't need the Kargaroo, I'd be very happy with that deal. I probably could have saved another $2,000 or so by driving to Michigan but the cost of diesel fuel would have been that much or more.

I have no idea what the MSRP is on the one I purchased. The dealer told me it was about $29,000. Seems like a lot compared to the MSRP on yours. My trailer is a 2008 28KRS. Out the door including a Reese hitch with 1200 lb bars was $22,000 plus sales tax. I got the heavier bars since I will be hauling a 450 lb motorcycle in the garage.


----------



## cabullydogs (Jul 12, 2008)

Welcome, I'm new as well. We actually almost got your model, but decided we didn't need 4 bunks and opted for a couch and bunk in the rear. So I'm sure you will love it.


----------



## Chasgirl (Aug 15, 2006)

Beautiful trailer! You have lots of good times ahead. And I agree you got a great deal. Our 25RSS MSRP was $25k and we got it for $18,500, plus hitch and TTL made it a little under $20k.


----------

